# Restaurant supply store in Cleveland, OH?



## LMJ (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey folks, this is kind of an SOS... My local restaurant supply store was chased out of their lease by landlord who replaced them with a cell phone store (this area is DYING, every new storefront is cell phones or check cashing!  )

I need to get a pizza peel in a hurry, I'm hoping someone knows of a restaurant supply store on the west side of Cleveland. All I've been able to find are appliances and wholesalers, no cookware retail.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 29, 2007)

Have you checked your local phone book?  That's where I would start.

http://www.google.com/search?q=rest...ent-ff&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGGL,GGGL:2006-29,GGGL:en


----------



## LMJ (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, like I said, all I can find are wholesalers or appliances.


----------

